# Who made Fortex watches?



## SuperMonkey (Jan 13, 2016)

I've inherited an 18ct gold Fortex watch originally purchased in 1964. It says Swiss made, 17 jewels, and Incabloc on the dial. It has a hallmark on the reverse. I've scoured the Internet for information about the brand but have drawn a complete blank. I'd really like to know more about it and find out what it's value might be.

I've attached a couple of photos below.

Can anyone help?

Many thanks


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. No idea of value - perhaps looking through ebay's sold listings might give you a guide.

A search on mikrolisk.de comes up with the following information:



 Word trade mark 

 Image trade mark 

 Manufacturer 

 Location and details 

*Fortex*



*Leo *Weill

Uhren; London, England; registriert am 28.5.1926

*Fortex*



Gebr. Grumach *AG *

Uhren, Uhrenteile; Berlin, Deutschland; registriert am 3.6.1926


Perhaps searching on those names may bear more fruit for you.

Regards

David


----------



## SuperMonkey (Jan 13, 2016)

DJH584 said:


> Welcome to the forum. No idea of value - perhaps looking through ebay's sold listings might give you a guide.
> 
> A search on mikrolisk.de comes up with the following information:
> 
> ...


 Thanks. I've tried eBay and not a single Fortex watch comes up. Must be very obscure.

I'll keep looking...

Here's the pictures. They didn't come through first time round.


----------



## SuperMonkey (Jan 13, 2016)

SuperMonkey said:


> I've inherited an 18ct gold Fortex watch originally purchased in 1964. It says Swiss made, 17 jewels, and Incabloc on the dial. It has a hallmark on the reverse. I've scoured the Internet for information about the brand but have drawn a complete blank. I'd really like to know more about it and find out what it's value might be.
> 
> I've attached a couple of photos below.
> 
> ...


 UPDATE: I've established the maker of the case from the hammer marking (161) on the reverse. This is Joseph Erard SA. This company is now owned by Hermes.

I presume the movement and dial will be made by other manufacturers and the assembled watch will have been sold by a distributor who used the Fortex brand name? Is this what normally happens in watchmaking?

Any help with finding more information about this watch would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

It's a lovely watch, congratulations. I'd get it off that stretch bracelet and onto a nice black calf strap though.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

In the day, when SWISS ruled the watch world it was common for watchmakers to brand watches to order for various retailers and/or wholesaers as well as sell under their own names. Many of these would be smallish operations, we're NOT talking about companies employing thousands of people, many reputable Swiss makers were not too much more than cottage industry sized makers.

The Quartz revolution - - accuracy at low price points - - almost killed the Swiss traditional watchmakers completely, and only a few remain! A lot of the "generic" type makers names were bought out by larger survbivors, and even come to light every now and then.

HTH a tad


----------



## SuperMonkey (Jan 13, 2016)

mel said:


> In the day, when SWISS ruled the watch world it was common for watchmakers to brand watches to order for various retailers and/or wholesaers as well as sell under their own names. Many of these would be smallish operations, we're NOT talking about companies employing thousands of people, many reputable Swiss makers were not too much more than cottage industry sized makers.
> 
> The Quartz revolution - - accuracy at low price points - - almost killed the Swiss traditional watchmakers completely, and only a few remain! A lot of the "generic" type makers names were bought out by larger survbivors, and even come to light every now and then.
> 
> HTH a tad


 Thanks very much for the info. I suspect that's the case with this watch. I daren't take the case back off to see the movement though. It might give me some more info so I'll have to take it into a jewellers.

Can you help with hallmarks on the reverse? What do the numbers "1234" mean? Is this the production number? Also, what does the diamond shape (or head and shoulders - I can't quite tell) next to the 18k gold mark mean?

Thanks


----------

